# Kipper - 10 year old JRT cross - Dog and older child friendly - Very sweet



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Kipper is a handsome 10 year old Jack Russell Terrier cross. He originally belonged to a lady of 92 who sadly passed away and her family were unable to keep him.
He was re homed to a lovely lady who had lost her JRT but he was protective of her when out on lead and she couldn't hold him.
We have assessed him on walks and have found no problems - He just needs a confident owner.



















He is a sweet boy and is well behaved around the house. He adores his toys and also loves a good fuss.

Kipper is good with other dogs and older children but has not been cat tested.

He seems a little hard of hearing but don't let this put you off as he is a wonderful boy and as you can see from the photo, he loves his walks!

Kipper is currently on foster in Berkshire but we home across the UK.
If you're interested in adopting Kipper, please read our adoption guidelines and procedure; 
Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
Before completing a pre-adoption form;
Dog pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk

If you have any questions then please do ask


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

He's lovely, I hope he finds a nice new home soon!


----------



## R8chl (Mar 31, 2011)

Kipper is still waiting patiently for a forever home, he can be a little wary of people at first, but once he knows you is a loyal friend. He would like a quieter home without young children, he loves his walks and again can be wary of other dogs to start off with 
he often spends time in his fosterers front garden watching people go about their day and warning when anyone goes by

Heres the old man sitting in his armchair. All he needs is his forever home, a pipe and slippers???


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

This sweet boy is now on foster in South Wales but we re home across the UK. Can anyone offer him a home?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Kipper is now in a new foster home in Swansea and he has settled in very well! He has found the sofa, has been playing in the garden and has been enjoying his walks.


























Can't anyone offer this sweet heart a forever home?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

FOSTERER UPDATE: While out walking this morning, Kipper was barked at by two dogs, he just strolled past no problem at all! He's so easy to walk that you could forget he's on the other end of the lead.
I left him crated for 2 hours yesterday, he barked while I was leaving but when I got home he was quiet. I wouldn't have bothered with a crate if it wasn't for my own dog. Kipper is clean in the house and is not at all destructive. Kipper is a really lovable easy dog to have around  Can anyone offer him a home?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Kipper is doing really well in his foster home but is desperate for a home to call his own - can you offer this beautiful boy a space on your sofa?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Kipper is still waiting for a home
























Can anyone offer this sweet boy a place to call his own?


----------



## R8chl (Mar 31, 2011)

Well two months on and Kipper is still here in Swansea. What to say about him that hasn't already been said. Anyone who has met Kipper will know what a great dog he is. The one thing I would like to say is that anyone interested in Kipper should know he does not like being left for too long. He needs company, I think it is also that he feels secure knowing you're around. He likes his walks but more than that he likes to be with you whether its in the garden or watching you iron. What else can I say except that someone is missing out on a lovely little dog.


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Our beautiful Kipper is still waiting for a forever home. He is such a wonderful boy who is happy to live with cats, dogs, and older children. Kipper would really like a loving home where he can get regular walks and have company for the majority of the day - He loves to be around people and have lots of cuddles!

Can anyone offer dear Kipper a home?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Kipper went to the vets today for his booster vaccinations. He was a very good boy and has been given a clean bill of health 








Can anyone give sweet Kipper a forever home?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Kipper is a truly sweet boy who will give love, devotion and good company for the rest of his days to whoever offers him a forever home.








Do you have a Kipper-sized space on your sofa?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

It is with great sadness I have to report that Kipper passesd away peacefully in his sleep last night. He had been a little out of sorts for a few days but nothing major and was due to see the vet this morning. 

He was due to go to a new home recently but before it could be arranged the older lady who was adopting him also died unexpectedly. What a strange coincidence.

Kipper has been with us some time and of course was being fostered by Russ before his death. He was a real character and will be remembered with great fondness by us all.


----------

